# remote tigger 600EX-RT



## mbworldz (May 24, 2012)

I am about to order the 600EX-RT, in order to remote trigger the flash remotely, do I need to have ST-E3 ?
Can I use those FlexTT5 or MiniTT1 by pocket wizard mount on the camera hot shoe?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2012)

PW doesn't support the 600EX-RT yet, though they will at some point. So right now, the ST-E3 or another 600EX-RT are your best bets. Not sure about other 3rd party wireless triggers.


----------



## mbworldz (May 24, 2012)

Thx. ST-E3 is quite expensive :-X



neuroanatomist said:


> PW doesn't support the 600EX-RT yet, though they will at some point. So right now, the ST-E3 or another 600EX-RT are your best bets. Not sure about other 3rd party wireless triggers.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2012)

If you have a 7D, 60D it can be optically triggered by the popup flash. A 580 or ST-E2 would also be able to optically trigger the 600EX-RT.


----------



## mbworldz (May 24, 2012)

I have the 5D Mark III, I guess no other choice but ST-E3 or another 660EX-RT



neuroanatomist said:


> If you have a 7D, 60D it can be optically triggered by the popup flash. A 580 or ST-E2 would also be able to optically trigger the 600EX-RT.


----------



## FunPhotons (May 24, 2012)

I just got a Cowboy Studios remote trigger that works beautifully for $21

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002X7FSO6/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00

I have three 600-RTs and the ST-E3-RT on order, but I decided that using one of them to trigger is a waste. Plus with a pre-2012 body you need a cable from the flash to the three wire socket on the camera (forget what that one is called). The trigger is small so doesn't take up much space and it acts and feels like the regular switch.


----------



## Fatalv (May 24, 2012)

The Yongnuo RF-603 triggers work as well. I'm using two sets to fire off a 430EX II and the 600EX-RT. Cheap price and they double as wireless shutter releases.


----------



## mbworldz (May 29, 2012)

Does the Yongnuo RF-603 has TTL? If not, should I get one of those Sekonic L-358 Flash Master?

or If I get two 600EX-RT, can it trigger remotely to each other ?


----------



## Fatalv (Jun 1, 2012)

mbworldz said:


> Does the Yongnuo RF-603 has TTL? If not, should I get one of those Sekonic L-358 Flash Master?
> 
> or If I get two 600EX-RT, can it trigger remotely to each other ?



The Yongnuo only works in manual mode.


----------



## RC (Jun 1, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> ...
> I have three 600-RTs and the ST-E3-RT on order, but I decided that using one of them to trigger is a waste....



Yip, that's why I ordered a ST-E3-RT. I do wish it had the AF assist light, but for the price (328 Amazon), I'm happy. 

BTW, B&H still shows them for 319 preorder. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=6287.msg118405#msg118405


----------



## mbworldz (Jun 5, 2012)

What about the Phottix Strato II Wireless Remote Speedlite Trigger eTTL ?
They said it works with TTL? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Phottix-Strato-II-Wireless-Remote-Speedlite-Trigger-eTTL-Canon-5DMKIII-5dMK3-1Dx-/270974643001?pt=Camera_Camcorder_Remotes&hash=item3f1758eb39





Fatalv said:


> mbworldz said:
> 
> 
> > Does the Yongnuo RF-603 has TTL? If not, should I get one of those Sekonic L-358 Flash Master?
> ...


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jun 12, 2012)

I have two 600rt units and the st-e3-rt, expensive set up, but it's slick!


----------



## RC (Jun 12, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> I have two 600rt units and the st-e3-rt, expensive set up, but it's slick!



You going to get any 440-RTs when they come out?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jun 12, 2012)

RC said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > I have two 600rt units and the st-e3-rt, expensive set up, but it's slick!
> ...



No, but I might pick up another 600. I had two 430s that I sold with my 580 and 50/1.4 to help cover the two 600s and st-e3-rt. The 430s were great, but the lower power and lower re-sale value have sealed the deal of, go big or go home.


----------



## RC (Jun 12, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Flather said:
> ...



Reason I asked was I have a 600-RT, an ST-E3-RT on pre-order and I was planning to get a couple of 440s when the the time comes. Basically replacing what I had (1 580 II and 2 430 IIs). Was curious if and why you were going with 600s over 440s and see have answered that.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jun 12, 2012)

RC said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > RC said:
> ...



It seemed silly before to have the bigger flash 580 as the trigger and the little 430s doing all the work. I think the new set- up makes more sense, albeit more costly.


----------

